# wipe on varnish



## rob (30 Nov 2005)

Hi has any one tried wipe on polyurethane varnish and is it any good?
does it leave lines .If it is good which product did you use. :? 
Cheers Rob


----------



## Ed451 (30 Nov 2005)

I've tried Minwax in both gloss and satin. It works good, but no better than the homebrew stuff I mixed up by thinning regular polyurethane with turpentine (or other thinner of your choice). It's a LOT more expensive than home-made, though.

Ed


----------



## Alf (30 Nov 2005)

Rob,

I don't suppose you get Popular Woodworking from the US, do you? Pretty good run down about wipe on poly in the November issue. The gist seemed to be you can quite easily make your own, and it's worth doing 'cos it's the bee's knees. Thin any varnish which has white spirit given as the clean-up solvent 50/50 with white spirit and thin further if desired, seems to be the essence of the thing. I've never tried it myself, but I was tempted to give it a go, I must say.

Cheers, Alf


----------



## rob (30 Nov 2005)

Thanks both sounds like a good idea i suppose doing it that way means 
more cotes ?.
Ed what cloth did you use.
Cheers Rob


----------



## AndyBoyd (30 Nov 2005)

I swear by Bartley's wipe on Varnish Gel, easy to use leaves a wonderfully smooth finish


----------



## Chris Knight (1 Dec 2005)

Andy,
Where do you get the Bartley's products?


----------



## AndyBoyd (1 Dec 2005)

I get it from these people:
http://shop.store.yahoo.com/kilian/bargelfin.html

I order lots of (6) the smallest tins, and then it lasts me for ever. As small tin will easilly do a small cabinet or a chair where as a half used larger tin will go off.

If you ask them to send it surface post it takes 5/6 weeks but is quite cheap.


----------



## Ed451 (5 Dec 2005)

Cloth? Well, to be honest, I just used a piece of an old T-shirt that the missus got mad and ripped up after she saw me wearing it. (it had some holes in it, but I was just wearing it as a work-shirt) Anyway, any good piece of cotton is fine.

Ed


----------



## newt (25 Jan 2006)

I am currently finishing a project using home brew wipe on poly. First coat thinned 50/50 rubbed down when dry with 800 wet/dry. following 2 coats 30 white spirit 70 poly all applied with painting pads no lines or marks very smooth. I intend to rub down final coat and finish with a danish oil then wax.


----------



## LyNx (25 Jan 2006)

can u apply danish oil over poly?? I think this may have had to be the first coat

Andy


----------



## Sgian Dubh (25 Jan 2006)

You can Andy, but there's little or no point doing so. Danish oil is essentially a form of soft varnish anyway. Covering a hard varnish with a softer one makes little sense. 

If you were thinking of applying things the other way round there are some applications. Slainte.


----------

